# I lost my sense of humor



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't know what it is but for the past few months I haven't been able to laugh, everything seems so boring... people are boring, places are boring... life in general is just so boring. I try to listen to comedians that I know would make me laugh but I can't laugh. I don't feel happy or sad, angry or joyful. I don't feel anything except empty. My brain still functions and it was always my strongest function but underneath that I knew I could feel something or else I couldn't be human. I am like a rebellious robot.

What's up with me, and how can I fix it? 

I'm not the type of guy who normally asks for help.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Damn! I didn't think you would notice it gone. I've been working on it to make it better.:wink:

Exercise, take omega 3, eat chocolate, have sex in no particular order.

Lighten stress load.

If you are on medications, look up side effects or/and see your doctor and see if they are interacting.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

I actually spent the last two hours watching new comedy. I actually did laugh some, and the tears were like salt in my eyes. I loved it though, so thank you for working on it.

Can't currently get away from stressed environment, but I also don't want to because I work best under stressful environments. This is more boredom "I need change" type thing going on.

Oh! I should eat some chocolate and we can have wild crazed sex if you're up for it :]


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Wulfdot said:


> I actually spent the last two hours watching new comedy. I actually did laugh some, and the tears were like salt in my eyes. I loved it though, so thank you for working on it.
> 
> Can't currently get away from stressed environment, but I also don't want to because I work best under stressful environments. This is more boredom "I need change" type thing going on.
> 
> Oh! I should eat some chocolate and we can have wild crazed sex if you're up for it :]


Eustress is good....the kind of stress to make you rise to challenges. If you are pushing yourself too hard so that it becomes a stressor in a negative sense it can also be good too but be wary...if every aspect and every role you are in becomes clogged with the negative stressors then your body will begin to wear out. Excess cortisol (stress hormone secreted by the adrenals) caused by stress can only really be burnt off by excercise so maybe a walk or trip to the gym might be good every now and then. It might be worth your while to have at least one area which is stress free so you can wind down. It looks like you have done that by sitting down to relax.


At least the last offer was for dinner from an ENFP. I had to decline him too :mellow: I live in Australia:wink:


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Maybe you should retrace your steps.


----------



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

just go for meditation, its the best remedy


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

> I lost my sense of humor


Sucks to be you!


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Just start using sarcasm all of the time. That's what I do...


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

I just saw this today and I belly-laughed!

Hope it helps!


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

All of your wits astound me to amusement; However, sadly I didn't laugh at any of it.  [Did like your "Retrace your steps" Wind.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

> I lost my sense of humour


Your signature says it all.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

*How will pept-o and cereal help me 


*


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Sounds like your depressed. it causes blunted affect.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

oh, your a type 7! 
hmmm, i know type 7 has a struggle with decisions. (they can't decide what they want to do and finally just want everything)
maybe you're expecting too much, want too much and in the end everything turns out to be disappointing or boring .
less is more. 
try to focus on the little things, do something you've never done and if you do so, try not to expect something. 
and just see what happens.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Wulfdot said:


> I don't know what it is but for the past few months I haven't been able to laugh, everything seems so boring... people are boring, places are boring... life in general is just so boring. I try to listen to comedians that I know would make me laugh but I can't laugh. I don't feel happy or sad, angry or joyful. I don't feel anything except empty. My brain still functions and it was always my strongest function but underneath that I knew I could feel something or else I couldn't be human. I am like a rebellious robot.
> 
> What's up with me, and how can I fix it?
> 
> I'm not the type of guy who normally asks for help.


http://personalitycafe.com/general-...disorders-insulin-resistance.html#post3188351


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Maybe you just grew out of whatever it is you fancied. Move on to other stuff, cynicism perhaps.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm going through a similar thing. I've been diagnosed as depressed. But I'm also bipolar. Which just means I have mood swings. But yeah, there's always that underlying depression and I have to concentrate REALLY hard if I want to laugh at something.


----------

